# Can hypnotherapy...



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Can hypno actually change brain chemistry? If so, is it a temporary or a permanent change? Is there anything else that can permanently change brain chemistry?Any info would be helpful. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I know that CBT can cause the same sorts of changes in PET scans that the drugs cause.I don't know if it is permanent (I mean anyone with any treatment could relapse)K.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thoughts continulously change brain chemistry, lauralee.What K said is true, you can study through pet scans on HT or CBT or meditation how the brain changes.It is believed for good reason HT works on the ACC, an implicated impair brain region in IBS in regards to pain."Another suggests hypnotherapy may have an impact on a part of the brain which processes pain called the anterior cingulate cortex (ACC). One study showed patients could put their hands into boiling hot water without registering pain after being hypnotised, when they had earlier experienced intense pain. The hypnotherapy reduced the amount of activity in the ACC. " http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/3341093.stm Here is the pet scan http://jan.ucc.nau.edu/~gaud/webex/PET.htm and here is an IBS pet scan


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Thanks K and Eric! I do remember now reading something similar about CBT. I wish now that I could remember where I saw that so I could read the article again!eric - you posted a study on Captain Colon's "Urgent suggestion for eric" thread that has me quite interested. It was about the non-GI symptoms associated with IBS. It seems that I am now having more problems with those symptoms and much less problems with the GI symptoms. The article stated that HT can cause significant reduction in those symptoms. Would that be IBS specific HT or just any HT? In other words, would I have more success with that re-doing the 100 program or doing Towards Inner Peace or doing something totally unrelated to IBS? BTW, the IBS pet scan link didn't work. Could you repost it please? Thanks!! K - it is very encouraging to me that a non-drug therapy can have the same effect as a drug does. I am very drug shy and that is truly good news!


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Bump for eric


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Lauralee - IBS gut directed/specific therapy is also beneficial for non-IBS symtoms.I believe you most likely would receive benefit from either relistening to the IBS Audio Program or doing the Towards Inner Peace, as each address going beyond IBS to other goals.Here is a portion of that information you refer to, and this does indicate it is IBS HT - if you look on the www.ibsaudioprogram100.com site, you will see over 20 IBS and related symptoms that the program addresses, but is not limited to those. Hope this helps ya! All the best ~ Marilyn







"We therefore know from our two studies of hypnosis treatment for IBS(22) as well as from research in England(23) that hypnosis treatment for IBS regularly improves non-GI symptoms substantially in addition to beneficial effects on bowel symptoms. ...These benefits of psychological treatment for IBS point to extra value of such treatments for the subgroup of IBS patients who have many non-GI symptoms...." http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/beyond_the_bowel.htm


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Lauralee, I would redo the IBS audio program 100 if your IBS is really bothering you and move to the towards inner peace for HT and moving away from IBS thoughts.Here is the link again for the pet scan in IBS, the other for HT and pain is above.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Oops I see Marilyn posted it, thanks M, and hope your doing well.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Thank you eric and Marilyn...that is the information I was looking for!


----------

